# XDm holster "Looper"



## Chad (Jul 4, 2009)

The Looper is made by Custom Carry Concepts. Stumbled upon this design after reading some of the information on the net from Todd G. at pistol-training.com. 

I think Todd is dialed in on his approach to training, figured he might know a thing or two about holsters also. 

I have only had it for one month but I like it enough that I felt good mentioning it. The Looper replaces the holster that came with the gun and two leather IWB holster that I have tried. Holds the XDm securely, comfortably and allows a nice smooth/fast draw. Great piece of gear for about $50.00:


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 4, 2009)

That is a nice holster.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 6, 2009)

looks pretty spiffy!  I'm going to chck it out and see if they make it for anything else.  thanks Chad. :)


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice. Good price too. My current ITP holster is an Uncle Mike's.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 6, 2009)

I am going full retard on the XDm next month;) and I had been just jamminig my G19/ MP9 in waistband.


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a very similar holster for my XD .45 4incher.  Love that thing, bought it at a gun show.  Glad to see another ITP holster available.


----------



## JBS (Oct 19, 2009)

Can you comment on the comfort aspect?

I have gone through quite a number of holsters and I am always keeping my eyes open for the most comfortable.  In my opinion it seems like few holsters can find the balance between a great big sheet of leather (that traps heat and moisture) and a "minimalist" design that goes to the opposite end of the spectrum and has grooves or edges that cut into the skin.  I want something right in the middle, that has enough material to be comfortable, but not so much that it traps heat.  I wish a manufacturer would get into the game that combine some of the new "space age" technology that involves all these high speed materials that wick away moisture etc.  We have no problem spending $200- $300 on good running shoes and boots, with all that new technology, it amazes me that holster manufacturers haven't gotten a hint from that industry, in mating these materials in a sandwich -type design.

Living in Florida, it is hotter than 80 degrees F more than 75% of the year so many of the most comfortable holsters are ruled out for me because they involve a large flap of leather that traps heat.  And probably most guys from the Carolinas on down South from there would probably agree there is a market for "hot weather" type holsters that don't cut a groove into your side.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate the holster (for CC purposes) that came with my XD40 tac.  It projects way to much for CC and you have to totally remove your belt as with the spare mag holder. I have a shoulder holster for it, but it isn't always conducive to warm weather apparel.  Do you know if they make it to fit other XD models?


----------



## JBS (Oct 19, 2009)

Just to add to my above post, I could have probably summed up all my comments by asking what the other side of the holster is like- the side that goes against the body.


----------

